# Bondi Burmese Python



## bigguy (Feb 17, 2005)

Heres the massive 13ft Burmese that was seized at Bondi several weeks ago. Reported to be 100kg, it was weighed at Taronga and found to be 35kg's(77lbs)


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2005)

Beautiful snake. I guess they were pretty close with the weight really, they are journalists, give them a break.


----------



## Tommo (Feb 17, 2005)

hehehe, ofcourse it wasnt that big, whats in the future for this snake? is it going to be destroyed?


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2005)

It would be bloody criminal to destroy a snake like that using the ridiculous reason that it might harbour all sorts of nasty diseases. It's too nice to kill.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 17, 2005)

i wish it was alloud to be given to me id give it a good home to the bane of lots of cats, rabbits and chickens


----------



## Jonny (Feb 17, 2005)

Its in the quarantine room at the ARP. They are keeping it.


----------



## Retic (Feb 17, 2005)

And why wouldn't they ?


----------



## redline (Feb 17, 2005)

they have 2 be 1 nice snake. love 2 get 1


----------



## Jonny (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*



boa said:


> And why wouldn't they ?



Taronga had it for a while. They were just holding it.

Just saying that the ARP are not just keeping it for the quarantine period so it can be released to another park. Not every Park has an approved quarantine facility.


----------



## dobermanmick (Feb 17, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Good stuff ! nice freindly looking snake !


----------



## rodentrancher (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Looks a bit like the seized one that was on the Kerry Ann show last week?


----------



## angelrose (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

That looks like a great looking python. Is it my imagination, or is it wanting to bite the hand of the person holding it in the first pic?? Is that you BOB?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

If it stays at the ARP atleast the owner can visit it when he pleases.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Angel, no thats not my hand. Thats John Weigel. I am the brave person behind the camera.  If you could hear that snake hiss, I doubt wether any sane person would get that close to the head. Even John appeared a bit nervous having his hand that close. Who in their right mind would want that snake hanging onto them. :shock:


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

He seems very quiet in the photo's, Burmese pythons like a few of the other big ones are very noisy, Boas can be the same but make it quite clear when they look like biting.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 18, 2005)

What an absolutely stunning animal the Burmese are! 

I'm not surprised the media got it so wrong either.


----------



## JeffHardy (Feb 18, 2005)

> If it stays at the ARP at least the owner can visit it when he pleases.



Good God.

..... "the owner"? Don't you mean "the irresponsible dork that had it illegally"?

It is rumoured that NSW DEC is considering placing a condition on all reptile keeper licences to the effect that if any exotic snake (not just boids) is found on the premises of a private licensed keeper, the whole collection of exotics and natives will be seized and destroyed as a precaution against the spread of exotic diseases. 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

But there are numerous exotics kept legally (and illegally) in NSW already, don't the legal animals pose a threat ? We don't know the origin of the animals declared in the amnesty so why aren't they being destroyed along with the legally kept native animals kept at the same premises ? Are there any restrictions on trading legal native reptiles from people who have legal exotics ? If not the diseases have already been spread right around the country.
It just seems to be another knee jerk reaction to the preceived problem.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Actually my snakes hiss all the time, i think its cute... they dont appear upset at all... what does their hissing mean??

Angel


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

The hissing is a threat, it doesn't necessarily mean the snake is aggressive but it is trying to show a possible threat that it is.


----------



## angelrose (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

does it nessessarily mean it doesnt want to be held... or just showing off...... like red spots on a bug........


Angel


----------



## Tim (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Nice looking snake...I hardly think the $1,000 slap on the wrist he got is much of a deterrent for others keeping exotics out there though.


----------



## JeffHardy (Feb 18, 2005)

> But there are numerous exotics kept legally (and illegally) in NSW already, don't the legal animals pose a threat ? We don't know the origin of the animals declared in the amnesty so why aren't they being destroyed along with the legally kept native animals kept at the same premises ? Are there any restrictions on trading legal native reptiles from people who have legal exotics ? If not the diseases have already been spread right around the country. It just seems to be another knee jerk reaction to the preceived problem.



All very true Boa and all issues that are being considered.

Jeff


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't get me wrong Jeff, I wouldn't for a second want to see any animal destroyed and if they were declared in an amnesty I assume their status cannot be revoked or reversed ? 
I make no secret of the fact that I think the (lack of a) system we currently have is little more than a joke in regard the exotics, they could very easily be legalised and licensed and keepers could get good quality animals from zoos and parks so the disease threat is minimal. As it stands there is nothing stopping the spread of these apparent diseases. 



JeffHardy said:


> > But there are numerous exotics kept legally (and illegally) in NSW already, don't the legal animals pose a threat ? We don't know the origin of the animals declared in the amnesty so why aren't they being destroyed along with the legally kept native animals kept at the same premises ? Are there any restrictions on trading legal native reptiles from people who have legal exotics ? If not the diseases have already been spread right around the country. It just seems to be another knee jerk reaction to the preceived problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobcox49 (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Glad its not being destroyed.. Foxtel a few weeks ago showed the snake catcher finding a large boa in a suburban house in Victoria. It was destroyed for no reason other than in might be infected.
If it was infected, it would have been too late anyway.


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Infected with what ? It is probably about 3rd generation Australian. There is no consistency with what they do and this is what annoys me. It has been said that IBD for instance may have always been here, regardless it IS here now. Are they saying that the exotics in parks like Crikeys are likely infected with "whatever" ? If so why aren't they held in strict isolation ? Why are they carried around the parks being touched by all and sundry ? These people then touch other snakes. It all makes no sense at all.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Who says "Crikey's" snakes are infected?

Nobody does. That's why you can handle his snakes.


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Not sure exactly how that was meant Hix ? Are you saying he is a law unto himself ?


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Of course not.

I would put it to you that there is absolutely nothing wrong with Irwin's snakes. I want to know where you got the idea there was.


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Alright my sarcasm meter was a little off for a second there


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

:roll:


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Bugger, now I don't know if you were serious or not. I hate the Internet


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

For your piece of mind - yes, I was serious.



Hix


----------



## Retic (Feb 18, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

OH ok, as I was using it as an obvious hypothetical situation I wouldn't have thought anyone would have misinterpreted it. It could be anyones snakes in any park anywhere in the country, I merely meant why don't the authorities consider those snakes potential disease carriers ? If an exotic is found and destroyed because of it's "potential" to carry disease why are exotics in parks allowed to be carried around amongst the public and handled by keepers who then handle other snakes ? Hope this is clearer for you


----------



## Hickson (Feb 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*



boa said:


> If an exotic is found and destroyed because of it's "potential" to carry disease why are exotics in parks allowed to be carried around amongst the public and handled by keepers who then handle other snakes ?



It's very simple. Exotics that are legally imported by zoos (imports do not come from private individuals) have been in quarantine isolation in the exporting zoo for several weeks, and have been checked by their vets before export, and their reptile collection has had no disease outbreaks in the period prior to export (if there is an outbreak after export, then this must be immediately advised, and the Australian Government will then impose further restrictions). Upon arrival in Australia, the reptile goes into a government approved quarantine facility (in NSW I think only Taronga and ARP have them for reptiles) for several weeks and are closely monitored by vets daily. These vets are zoo vets who are trained specifically for the zoo environment, and are aware of exotic diseases that the animals may have been exposed to (you're normal vet usually isn't aware of diseases that aren't in Australia, with a couple of exceptions).

So, in short, exotics that have been legally imported under these strict conditions are not put in the rest of the collection until they are *confirmed* disease free. That's why fauna parks with Burms and Boas can allow the public to handle them for educational purposes or photo opportunities. incidentally, those animals should not be part of the main collection, and should be housed separately in case they contract something from a member of the public. The keepers should also be washing their hands thoruoghly with an antibacterial wash before handling other animals.

Any exotic that is held illegally by a private individual cannot match the strict quarantine regulations required by the government. That is why they are normally destroyed, unless they are uncommon and a zoo - with an approved quarantine facility - decides they want to take them.

As a case in point: last year some moron attempted to smuggle into Sydney four King Cobras and four Emerald Tree Boas strapped to his thighs in little pockets made of wool (or socks). The cobras died in transit but the boas survived. Melbourne Zoo expressed an interest in them and the boas made there way south. They were going to spend more than a year in quarantine at the zoo. After a month one of them died. Post Mortem showed it had cryptosporidiosis, a nasty disease that normally doesn't manifest symptoms until just before death. It usually causes death, and is highly contagious in reptiles. To prevent an outbreak in the rest of the collection the other three were euthanased almost immediately.

Hope this clears things up a little.



Hix


----------



## Retic (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Thanks Hix, if only it were that simple. I knew most of what you said. My main point is that if the exotics continue to be basically ignored (other than the odd minor bust) how will we ever keep a lid on diseases ? 
I have always said why not make zoo and park bred exotics available to experienced keepers ? That way they are guaranteed disease free. I fully respect your views on exotics if you are against them, it is of course your right but it is also the right of those in favour of them. At the moment we have a completely unworkable system in regard exotic reptiles, we have a number of private individuals who have exotics in 2 States, these animals are a complete unknown quantity but are licensed anyway. I have no problem with that but it seems to go against everything you have said.


----------



## ether (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Why can't you just be happy with the diverse range of reptiles that Australia has to offer. There is no need for us to start keeping exotics.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Thats the exciting part of my interest ether. As I originate from Kiwi land all Australian native reptiles seem like exotics to me and I do not have any major desire to keep anything else. And please no sheep jokes I have heard every one about a thousand times.


----------



## Retic (Feb 20, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

Ether, we all have different likes and dislikes. People have said to me what's wrong with our reptiles because I would love exotics ? There is nothing wrong with them but variety is the spice of life. I have over 20 years experience with reptiles mostly in this country but also for a time when I was living and working in the UK. It was in that time that I started to appreciate other reptiles.


----------



## Retic (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Bondi Burmese Python*

What's that lizard at the bottom of your messages Ether ? Is it an Eastern Water Dragon ? A gippsland maybe ? I've never seen a green bearded dragon ? :lol: 



ether said:


> Why can't you just be happy with the diverse range of reptiles that Australia has to offer. There is no need for us to start keeping exotics.


----------



## herptrader (Feb 20, 2005)

Not much point in doing this in NSW alone. 

I wonder of there will ever come a day when Australia's regulations regarding reptiles and the keeping of native animals will be consistent throughout the country.



JeffHardy said:


> ..... "the owner"? Don't you mean "the irresponsible dork that had it illegally"?
> 
> It is rumoured that NSW DEC is considering placing a condition on all reptile keeper licences to the effect that if any exotic snake (not just boids) is found on the premises of a private licensed keeper, the whole collection of exotics and natives will be seized and destroyed as a precaution against the spread of exotic diseases.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Retic (Feb 20, 2005)

That's funny, our laws are different for just about everything from state to state. Of course it would make perfect sense but when did sense come into the picture :?: 
It amazes me that some states allow limited collection of wild reptiles and others don't, some require (amazingly) import/export permits, you can't keep all the species of this country in all states, the list goes on and on.



herptrader said:


> Not much point in doing this in NSW alone.
> 
> I wonder of there will ever come a day when Australia's regulations regarding reptiles and the keeping of native animals will be consistent throughout the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## ether (Feb 20, 2005)

Boa your a funny man. Settle down mate, no need to g-up. I was just voicing my opinion. By the way it's an emerald tree monitor and i took the pic myself. Just because i dont think there is a need to keep exotics doesent mean i am not interested in them.

If you really want to keep exotics then move overseas...


----------



## Retic (Feb 20, 2005)

Settle down ? Can't see what you are referring to there. It wasn't a serious question as to what the animal was. I don't think I'll move overseas, maybe I'll just wait awhile


----------

